# Compost test results



## 7824 (Oct 23, 2019)

My local supplier sent me the test results for their compost. I used it last fall when seeding and I had great results. I plan to use it again for some spot seeding topdressing, but I want to make sure it's a quality product. If anyone can offer a quick analysis, I would greatly appreciate it. Thank you.


----------



## 7824 (Oct 23, 2019)

Quite a bit in the high range, just need some advice as to whether or not this is good compost.


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

I dont know much about compost test. With so many thing out of range, I would just not use it.


----------



## Amoo316 (Jul 8, 2021)

My biggest worry would be that really high pH number.


----------

